# Is this a stupid idea?



## Dholai (Feb 16, 2021)

I am contemplating to sell my EF 100-400 MK II and get the RF 100-500 to be used with an R5
Should I do this for my go around bird and wildlife lens?
Which one is better - image quality wise ?


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 17, 2021)

Lots of threads on this. I am keeping my EF 100-400 mkii and using it adapted on my R5. It works quite well and is even acceptable with a 1.4x adapter or a 2x in a pinch. The cost of the RF 100-500 is significant so for me, I'll wait for now.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2021)

I posted a thread on this:





RF 100-500mm vs EF 100-400mm II vs 400mm DO II on R5


One of the questions asked about the RF 100-500mm is whether it’s worth upgrading to it from an EF 100-400mm II plus adapter. The consensus so far is that if you are starting from scratch, then it makes sense to buy into the RF system but if you already have the excellent EF lens then there is...




www.canonrumors.com





There's no pressing need to "upgrade".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I posted a thread on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely don't feel a need to upgrade since I do not use the lens all that often. My 100-400 does a excellent job.


----------



## Dholai (Feb 17, 2021)

Decision made. No upgrading. Thanks everybody


----------

